# Trail Cams..... Suggestions?



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Right now I have 2 Wildgame Innovations trail Cams that were gifts and I'm looking to add a few more to my collection.... Looking at the Browning's pretty hard and would like some feed back.

Battery life sucks no matter the brand during the winter and I'd probably get the extra battery pack anyways. One of my current ones will be headed up to the cabin to see if I can't get some footage of bears and moose in the area. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I've had good luck with coverts. Very good battery life too.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Overwatchmike said:


> Right now I have 2 Wildgame Innovations trail Cams that were gifts and I'm looking to add a few more to my collection.... Looking at the Browning's pretty hard and would like some feed back.
> 
> Battery life sucks no matter the brand during the winter and I'd probably get the extra battery pack anyways. One of my current ones will be headed up to the cabin to see if I can't get some footage of bears and moose in the area.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


try eyecons great battery life have 2 of them best cams ive bought


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my browning darkops. Has up to 10mp in HD, and uses 6 aa batteries, battery life is amazing an I can get 1000 pics before the batteries start to draw down.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I've used 2 Moultries for over a year, never had a problem with them. Battery life is very good. Changed them once. (C cells)


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I reccomend coverts. Very good picture quality and most of mine are still on the original batteries. (2-3 years of battery life) all season and through winter.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been using moultrie because of the price and they do a pretty good job. Cuddeback has been my best camera I've ever owned though.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.trailcampro.com/


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! Still undecided at this point and still doing research. I did find an Ohio company, Exodus, that is making trail Cams and I'm thinking of buying one to try them out and support a local company.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I like Cuddeback


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

I have Reconyx, Browning, and Moultrie trail cameras. The Reconyx have been the best by far. Picture quality and reliability have been excellent. I put one out last Jan and it took almost 17k pictures in three months over the winter on a single set of batteries.
If I could do it all again I would rather have a couple really good cameras that consistently work than a collection of cameras that just don't work as well.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Overwatchmike said:


> Thanks guys! Still undecided at this point and still doing research. I did find an Ohio company, Exodus, that is making trail Cams and I'm thinking of buying one to try them out and support a local company.


I have 2 of their cameras, I have one set out on video mode. I'll try to post some videos up soon.

The cameras look awesome, easy to set up, very user friendly. But these guys take customer service to a whole new level.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are a few clips from the Exodus Outdoor Gear LIFT camera.


----------

